# what's this Silica..?



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

okay...  I was looking around for info on ceramic metal halide bulbs & systems and one particular place said... 
hXXp://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html
"A tip to success is that most gardeners are reporting better success with the use of supplemental silica. Since these bulbs will make your plants grow fast, silica is helpful. Silica is involved in cell division and overall plant strength."

so i did a lil research on silica...
hXXp://shop.simplyhydro.com/Silica-Stone-2-Liter-Sunleaves_p_160.html

"An all natural and ph stable, *Silica Stone *is optimal for use in most hydroponic systems, with orchids and other specialty plants, and as a traditional soil amendment. In side-by-side studies with expanded clay pellets, basil plants grown hydroponically in silica stone exhibited more compact growth with shorter inter-nodal spacing and an increased overall yield."

So is there anyone out there in the world of MP that has any experience with using silica as a supplement and/or medium?
i'm sure most hydro nutes would have it in them but is there enough?

thanks.  :bong1:


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 7, 2010)

I do! I do! Not the silica stone though - just the additive

Potassium Silica. Take a look at Dynagro Protekt. I believe Carboload from AN has it also.

I use it at clone transplants sometimes. Specifically my hydro. It surely will improve cell strength and turgor. I really like it. Unfortunately, it's tough to find organic sources for commercial production.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks jman, i think i'll give both the medium and additive a try when i get the chance and post my findings as well.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2010)

I have never tried it but from what little research that I have done my understanding is, that it is most useful in _high temp_ situations to strengthen the stem walls,ects. But there again, I could be wrong, won't be the first, won't be the last:laugh:


----------



## leafminer (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes. Very good. I'd forgotten about this, there are some notes that when using CMH lamps you should use extra silica. Something to do with helping to build new cells. Thanks for finding out what stuff it is. I will have to get some. Potassium silicate. OK, there are chemistry supply labs around here. I bet there is some on EEee-Bay.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 7, 2010)

Aaaahhh..... another thought. I have been to places on the Pacific coast that are incredibly lush. Naturally I was curious and investigated the soil. I found it to be a mixture of wind blown sand, rotted organic material, and - glass particles. I think silicates are glass, right? The place is close to a chain of volcanos. I'm definitely getting interested now.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats right leafminer. It's a great addition imo. The Pacific coast has high amounts of silica. Its more available in higher pH soils also. Hence the influence it has on plants in the typically alkaline soil of the Pacific coast.

Diatomaceous Earth has lots of silica and diatoms remains generally. Diatoms are essentially algae who make they're cellular walls from primarily silica. I believe crushed quartz provides the most naturally mined source and sand - no doubt enhanced by small particles of glass.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 8, 2010)

I use silica blast on my garden. It really helped my garden in the summer heat. I could see the plants get healthy after I started using it. I just mixed some up earlier with my nutes when I watered.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 16, 2010)

good info, thanks Alex.  any chance you could link the source for that?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> I do! I do! Not the silica stone though - just the additive
> 
> Potassium Silica. Take a look at Dynagro Protekt. I believe Carboload from AN has it also.
> 
> I use it at clone transplants sometimes. Specifically my hydro. It surely will improve cell strength and turgor. I really like it. Unfortunately, it's tough to find organic sources for commercial production.



I use other Dyna-Gro products, mainly for my moms and then do the clones for flowering, organic.  This makes a lot of sense, right? 

Anyway, I have never used the Protekt and the instructions call for very small amounts to be used/feeding.

Here's the rub, a qt on eBay comes out to ~$26 with shipping, while a gallon is $39 with free shipping.  So, do I go for 4x as much for $13 more?

Sounds good, but the application rate is like 1/4 to 1/2 tsp/gallon every watering.  A gallon will last my lifetime and most of my kids. 

I wonder how long the shelf life of this stuff is?

I'm going to try it with my veggies also this year, might help some with the sucking insects. 

I swear, I've had more problems with bugs in this 'piedmont' area than I EVER had in SoFla, especially mites.  Never had a serious mite problem down there (Ft. Lauderdale area), but you would expect just the opposite. 

DD


----------

